# Whos got beagles Downriver???



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a 19 week old beagle im looking to start.I was wondering if anyone downriver can give me a hand and maybe let her run with your trained dogs?Thanks
Gene


----------



## Garry (Feb 2, 2009)

I have been to State Land but I can't seem to find enough rabbits for the dogs to get started I found this place up in the thumb area that has a training pen I think you can drop the dogs off for $25.00 a week a Whole month for like $80.00 and they get your dog started I might do that if you want the address go to menbers list and look me up under Garry about the 4th or 5th page and I will get back to you if you want to go you welcome to come with me when I go check it out sometime in April 

Good Hunting
Garry


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

that would be cool im wanting to get her out soon.you got a female or a male??


----------



## bwade (Sep 11, 2008)

Have you started your pup on rabbit scent and a drag? I always start mine on the rabbit scent, you can get it at gander mountain.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

I got her some today and did some 25 yard and 50 yard drags she did really well i was impressed for her first time.


----------



## bwade (Sep 11, 2008)

Drag it in a circle and start bouncing that drag to be like a rabbit hopping. Sounds like she is doing real good. Put a treat at the end of the trail that will motivate her even more. 
Later Bill


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

If it is the pen in port hope u are talking about I can vouch for it. A couple years ago I started a beagle there. Nice pen good cover and good people. Great place to start a pup. 
Later, dave.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

id just keep taking it out an letting it enjoy the outdoors, next year is when it will actually start hunting. go out with another dog now and again if you can.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

I want to thank you guys for the help.BWADE has given me some help and maybe this weekend he is going to take a look at her and she how she is.I know she not going to be a pro tommorrow but she is looking like she is in the right direction Thanks again
Gene


----------

